# WC Questions



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The best thing you can do is get with a local golden group that will be training for WC.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Join your local retriever club. 

What part of area do you live in? MN has a retriever club near you.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

what do you do if you don't have a club in your area?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

A club is the best but if you dont have one I would put an ad on craiglist that you are looking for someone that hunts with their dog either upland or water. Talk to them see how they did it and I would check out youtube to watch video clips from different trainers to see which one you would like to use.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

To answer your question, a whistle is not needed. You can't use it on the WC for anything but to call the dog in anyway.

I'm far from a field expert, so others might have different a swears, but for Flip I started with him retrieving the bird from my hand. When he wanted to sniff rather than grab one, I opened his mouth and stuck it in. Once he realized it was just another retrieve object, he had no issues. Conner needed to be able to play with a live bird before he got interested in picking up a dead one.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> To answer your question, a whistle is not needed. You can't use it on the WC for anything but to call the dog in anyway.
> 
> I'm far from a field expert, so others might have different a swears, but for Flip I started with him retrieving the bird from my hand. When he wanted to sniff rather than grab one, I opened his mouth and stuck it in. Once he realized it was just another retrieve object, he had no issues. Conner needed to be able to play with a live bird before he got interested in picking up a dead one.


Thanks. I will have to try that.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I am in the local Golden Retriever club. We are having some field seminars this summer. I just wanted to give Jackson a leg up before we go to the seminars.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

also you might have a local trainer that trains and allows others to participate in training with him. That is how I do it. I'm blessed to have a very good, professional trainer down the street where my GRC actually is too far away to train during the week like I do here. Besides, they come down here for his seminars! LOL. He trains mainly spaniels but has a few other dogs in there for good measure. 
you don't have to train with just goldens, imo.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ataylor said:


> I am in the local Golden Retriever club. We are having some field seminars this summer. I just wanted to give Jackson a leg up before we go to the seminars.


Do you have any pull with the board? See if you can get them to push the date of the WC/WCX back three days so my puppy can run.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Do you have any pull with the board? See if you can get them to push the date of the WC/WCX back three days so my puppy can run.


I am on the board. I don't think we can push it back three days. It has been already approved for the set date.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxi misses the minimum age cut off by three lousy days.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There is a free DVD on the Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: AKC National Breed Club website of all the info on WC/WCX. It's very well done. It talks about what to wear and how to handle your dog and the steps of the event.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Maxi misses the minimum age cut off by three lousy days.


could something be done to let her in since she is so close???


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Claudia M said:


> could something be done to let her in since she is so close???


Nope!
Dems da rules! One day might as well be a year.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Nope!
> Dems da rules! One day might as well be a year.


such a shame - I hope something can be done! Three days is so so close!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Even though you don't _HAVE_ to have a whistle to run a WC, I would get one and get the dog used to it being used for the recall if you plan to do hunt tests. It is preferred over yelling "Here" at the top of your lungs when your dog is out in the field, and the sound of it does travel better than the human voice, and can be heard better over wind or splashing water.


----------

